# DE Apointment!!



## nina40 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi every one, I just made the initial appointment with Reprofit in the Czech Republic for DE Treatment on Nov 5th 2009! I just sent the initial questionnaires and have no idea what I should do now..Any ideas from my country folk?? I haven't spoken to GP or my consultant who is J Moohan in Ballykelly, but he said he'd support me in my treatment, whatever that means! Any advice or experiences from other girls in Ireland appreciated.....I'm 41 and have early menopause no AF since Jan 2006.  Thanks girls xx


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Hi just wanted to ask why your going away when the rfc have donor embies?


----------



## nina40 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Berta.. I'm going away because its only a wee tiny egg I need not an embryo I think...My DP has no problems and I've never been in the RFC I'm not even sure what it is! I only ever attended J Moohan in Ballykelly, he used to work in Origin but he told me he left them last year because he had a difference of opinion with the doctors there and he recommended me researching Spanish clinics but they are very expensive and I've  a relation thats a top consultant in Dublin and he has done inspections of clinics in the EU . He recommended Reprofit as he got some colleagues to research it for us. If you have other info that I'm not aware of please post it ...Thanks Nina x


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

now I am a silly cow! I have bloody embryos on the brain.
RFC Regional fertility clinic..
I met doc moohan once or twice.very funny and he knows his stuff.
i read on the other  page one of the other ladies went to the clinic your interested in, sounds positive.We have faffed about so much over the years about money we should have kept it all(rubbish at saving!) and tried a dif clinic,country. Origin had a donor egg program going.did you try?
Anyway sorry I'm a noisy cow as well as stupid.I wish you all the best,and your treatment is swift.ox


----------



## nina40 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi again Berta...you've made me curious now about the RFC ...but I live in the Republic and I've not heard of it... I think that you would be on a waiting list with Origin for DE and its not anonymous I dont think... But I might email them anyway just to see what they are like..Dr Moohan left them and told me he left because they got rid of one of his colleagues last year so he left too..hope all goes well with youyr treatment thanks for your good wishes ...nina x


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Hi ladies,
Sorry I missed this post earlier Nina. We have had donor egg at Reprofit and couldnt recommend it highly enough. It is much cheaper than any Irish clinic and it has a better success rate. We got pg on our first go and are now 12 weeks. The staff were great and we had no complaints at all. We were told by the RFC to research abroad as there are no donors available in Ireland and those that are available are women doing egg share whereas in Czech Rep we had a 20 year old student donor. I hope it all works well for you.

Lesley xx


----------

